# Dip For Paula Deen's Potato Wedges? - Recipe included



## Mylegsbig (Jan 15, 2006)

3 large baking potatoes 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 teaspoon hot sauce 
1/4 teaspoon onion salt 
1/2 teaspoon House Seasoning, recipe follows 
1/8 teaspoon black pepper 
2 cups cornbread dressing mix
   Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F. 

Wash the potatoes and cut each into 6 thick wedges. Mix the mayonnaise with the hot sauce, onion salt, House Seasoning and pepper. Coat the potato wedges with the mayonnaise mixture and roll them in the dressing mix. Place in a greased baking dish and bake for 45 to 50 minutes, or until the potatoes are tender. Serve with your favorite dip.




-------


What type of sauce or dip would go with these delicious potatoes?  Im cooking them tonight


----------



## JMediger (Jan 15, 2006)

They look really good just the way they are going to be honestly!  You might want to try some sour cream and bacon mixed together or maybe equal parts sour cream, cream cheese and then the bacon ... bacon comes to mind because they remind me of the ones you get at the bar and they always seem to have bacon in them.  
Or maybe a cheese sauce???
Sorry, not much help - they look delicious though!


----------



## Constance (Jan 16, 2006)

I'd use catsup.


----------



## mish (Jan 16, 2006)

New Yawk style - vinegar - maybe malt vinegar.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jan 19, 2006)

by the way i have made these twice and they are incredible.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 19, 2006)

Blue cheese.


----------



## velochic (Jan 19, 2006)

What's House Seasoning?


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jan 19, 2006)

it's some mix she does... cant remember offhand the ratios but its salt pepper and garlic powder


----------



## velochic (Jan 19, 2006)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> it's some mix she does... cant remember offhand the ratios but its salt pepper and garlic powder


Aha... sounds like it works well with the recipe.  I'll have to try it!  Thanks!

I'd go with the blue cheese on this for the sauce.


----------

